
What's the best health insurance company for catastrophic coverage?  Kaiser?  BC/Tonik?  State Farm? - zurla

======
zurla
Paul Buchheit just linked to Tonik from his blog. Anyone have any experience
with BC/Tonik? Are they any good? How about Kaiser? Someone mentioned State
Farm as well. Kaiser's cheapest CA plan is $109 a month for a $1500
deductible, Tonik is around $89 for a $3k deductible. Is there a good link to
reviews of these plans?

~~~
staunch
Definitely not a fan of Kaiser. They're really restrictive and extremely good
at avoiding proper treatment from what I've seen. With most normal HMOs you
can at least see a variety of somewhat-independent doctors and some quite-
independent specialists. It's easy to move around. I hate to recommend any
insurance company but Blue Shield of California did okay for me.

